# Stemweder Berg



## c0rtez (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und gerade mit der Suche nach dem passenden Bike für einen Anstieg in das Hobby im gange.

Ich selbst komme aus Stemwede. Somit werden mich meine ersten Touren dann auch in den Stemwederberg führen.

Ist jemand von euch da zufällig unterwegs und kann mir schon Tipps geben und evtl. mal mit mir fahren, wenn ich dann ein wenig besser bin.

Wenn ich den Stemweder dann durch habe, werd ich sicherlich mal in Richtung Wiehengebierge los ziehen. Passt auch ganz gut, da ich in Lübbecke arbeite.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Mai 2012)

Fragst Du jetzt nur wegen zusammen fahrens oder auch bezüglich der Rad Kaufberatung? Konnte das nicht so richtig deuten. Stemwede bin ich weniger unterwegs. Ansonsten wenn Du komplett anfängst gebe ich Dir den Rat, einfach drauf los fahren, Kondition aufbauen und Sicherheit auf dem Rad gewinnen. Mit anderen zusammen fahren ist immer ein guter Weg um sich etwas abzuschauen. Dann stellt sich noch die Frage was Du machen möchtest? Schnell berghoch schnell bergab? Oder lieber gemütlich über die Forstautobahn cruisen? An den Wochenenden sind hier immer einige im Wiehen unterwegs, dann sollte es sicher die Möglichkeit geben sich da mit ran zu hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (29. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich arbeite in Stemwede und kann den Stemweder Berg vom Bürofenster aus sehen. Gefahren bin ich da noch nicht, aber schon durchgelaufen. Ich empfinde den Berg für die  "Feierabend-Runde" vielleicht noch ganz OK, aber grundsätzlich ist er eher zu klein.

Die Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten könnten recht gut sein, da zumeist steil, aber als  Einsteiger-Tour-Berg, um Erfahrungen zu sammeln ist er wohl  eher ungeeignet.

Tipp: Wenn Du schon in Lübbecke arbeitest, dann fahr Wiehen. Der ist langgestreckt und bietet (auch als Einsteiger ins Hobby) alles, was Du möchtest. 

Kammweg ist lang und einfach fahrbar. Vor allem beliebig erweiterbar an Trails oder Höhenmeter ...

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## c0rtez (29. Mai 2012)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen,

nein Kaufberatung war hier nicht gefragt, da habe ich einen Thread im richtigen Bereich zu laufen. Läuft übrigens zur Zeit auf n Radon ZR Team 6.0 oder 7.0 hinaus.

Ich wollte hier erstmal nur gleichgesinnte finden, die in meiner Ecke wohnen.

Ob natürlich die Pros wirklich mit so nem Anfänger wie mir fahren, wollen weiß ich nicht. Ist für die Leute dann doch sicherlich schon ne ziemliche Belastung.

Was mich dann natürlich interessieren würde, ist wo man halt hier gut fahren kann. Zum Beispiel gute "Einstiegspunkte" ins Wiehengebierge zum Beispiel. Mir gehts mit dem nämlich wie dir mitm Stemweder. Von außen schon mal drauf geguckt, aber noch nie drin gewesen. Da verfahre ich mich doch zu 100%


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Mai 2012)

Einstieg:

1) Parkplatz an der B239 (Horst Höhe). Liegt in Richtung HF auf der linken Seite beim "Durchfahren des Wiehengebirges"...

2) Parkplatz Kahle Wart

Beide PP liegen etwa auf Kammhöhe. D.h. Du musst nicht erst seitlich einsteigen UND beide haben direkte Anbindung an den Kammweg. Verfahren ausgeschlossen.

Ach: Und Pros gibbet hier nicht. 
Doch einen, aber der ist seit Jahren zwar schnell, aber erfolglos.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Mai 2012)

Der Wiehen ist was das angeht schon recht einfach. Wenn Du in Lübbecke arbeitest kannst Du einfach bei Barre Bräu an der B239 bzw in der Nähe parken. Von da kannst Du eigentlich auf den Kammweg gehen und in Richtung Kaiser oder Neue Mühle Rödinghausen fahren. Gross verfahren kannst Du dich da nicht einfach immer dem weiss roten Zeichen an den Bäumen folgen ;-) 
Und wie Chucki schon schrieb, im Prinzip kann man dann immer etwas erweitern, jeh nach Lust und Laune und können.
Wenn Du dein Rad hast, schreibe einfach noch mal hier ein, bzw am besten in den Touren Verabrede Thread, ich denke da findest Du immer jemanden. Am WE fahre ich eigentlich immer in der Richtung, dann kannst Du dich auch gerne mal ranhängen.

Edith: Chucki war mal wieder schneller ;-))


----------



## c0rtez (29. Mai 2012)

Super, danke dir.

Eine Frage noch wie ich hier schon Leute aus der Gegend gefunden habe. Gibts im Berg eigentlich feste Strecken und evtl. sogar diese "Holzaufbauten" (sorry Fachbegriff ist mir unbekannt). Oder fahrt ihr einfach kreuz und quer?

EDIT:
Aus dem danke dir, mach ich mal eine danke euch. Du hast gepostet als ich am schreiben war.
Wenn ich mein Rad habe komme ich evtl. mal drauf zurück.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Mai 2012)

Holzaufbauten? Du meinst Northshore Elemente, denke ich mal. Nein da ist mir nichts bekannt. Zumindest nichts in unserer Region.


----------



## discordius (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn du über ein Radon ZR Team nachdenkst, suchst du demnach etwas in Richtung Einsteigerhardtail. Damit sind ja auch ein paar Meter Straße oder Anstiege kein Problem. Insofern ist es egal, wo in Lübbecke du startest. Den Wald kann man ja nicht übersehen, und verfahren kann man sich auch nicht. Im Notfall den Wald nach Norden verlassen und an der Straße zurück nach Lübbecke fahren.
Es wird sich aber auch jemand finden lassen, der dir ein paar Wege zeigen kann.


----------



## c0rtez (29. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an, ich weiß zwar nich genau welcher Parkplatz bei Barre gemeint ist, aber da werden ja nicht so viele sein...


----------



## WaveRebel (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne den Stemweder Berg aus Kindheitstagen, da ich im Bad Essener Raum aufgewachsen bin. Nun wohne ich in GMHütte und fahre regelmässig im Teuto.
Allerdings plane ich in nächster Zeit mal einen Abstecher nach Stemwede zu machen. Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, aber großartig verfahren kann man sich dort ja nicht.
Also wenn Du nur einen Mitfahrer suchst können wir gerne mal an einem Wochenende eine Runde drehen. Regelmässig wird aber aufgrund der Entfernung nicht klappen.

Für's Wiehengebirge kann ich mich auch erwärmen. Und wenn Du mal zur Abwechslung noch etwas höher hinaus möchtest, kann ich Dir gerne mal den Teuto zeigen. Samstags gibt es hier auch immer einen MTB-Treff: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316177

Oder die Dammer Berge, ist ja auch nicht so weit von Dir entfernt. Hab ich noch nicht getestet und stehen noch auf meiner To-Do-List: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=404683

Hauptsache Du kommst erstmal ans Fahren - der Rest kommt von allein. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c0rtez (1. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ja können uns gerne mal verabreden.

Übrigens meine Radsuche ist beendet. War die letzten Tage unterwegs mal n bisschen gucken und fahren.

Und als dann gestern bei Bike Discount das Radon ZR Team 7.0 für 100 weniger zu kriegen war habe ich zugeschlagen.

Fahre dann erstmal mitm Kumpel in Stemweder, der is da öfter unterwegs. Danach können wir dann ja mal was verabreden.


----------



## Olli161 (4. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!


----------



## c0rtez (4. Juni 2012)

ja hört sich gut an. mein bike kommt denke ich in 1 1/2 Wochen dann kannst du mir den berg ja mal zeigen. woher kommst du denn genau? ich aus oppenwehe

gesendet via Tapatalk (Samsung Galaxy S3)


----------



## Olli161 (4. Juni 2012)

Dann habe ich ja zu früh gratuliert.


----------



## c0rtez (4. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,

olli und ich hab n bisschen pn geschrieben und uns grob für die zukunft zum gemeinsamen fahren im stemweder vereinbart.

dazu haben wir n paar infos und kontaktdaten ausgetauscht.

wer ebenfalls öfter im stemweder unterwegs ist, kann uns ja auch mal ne pn schreiben, dann findet man sicherlich auch zu einander


----------



## c0rtez (17. September 2012)

So ein Vierteljahr Bikesport liegt nun hinter mir und ich möchte euch mal mein Feedback zum Berg geben.

ich selbst bin hier eigentlich jede Woche unterwegs, häufig zusammen mit olli. wir waren zwischenzeitlich auch in damme und im wiehengebirge unterwegs.

sicherlich nicht unbedingt mit dem stemweder zu vergleichen...

aber als berg vor der tür ist er meiner meinung nach perfekt als trainingsberg. es gibt schöne steile auffahrten und genug wege die man mit ordentlich tempo runtersausen kann. habe schon oft wanderer und andere mtb fahrer getroffen. alle sehr freundlich. 

kann den berg also für leute aus der gegend nur empfehlen. ob es sich aber für leute aus zb lübbecke lohnt hier her zu fahren wage ich zu bezweifeln. aber für mich der ihn direkt vor der tür hat, einfach perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

